
Whistleblower Snowden hailed by internet founder - ilamont
http://www.independent.ie/world-news/whistleblower-snowden-hailed-by-internet-founder-29867712.html
======
nicarus1984
"Internet founder"?

~~~
Zikes
It's a difficult distinction to make, I don't see the harm.

~~~
Nrsolis
There's far more harm to be found in the article.

For one thing, Snowden wasn't a "CIA agent". He was a contractor working for
the NSA. There is NO evidence he ever "worked" for the CIA or the NSA
directly. All of his work was via third-parties.

In journalism, the facts are what come first. If this author can't be bothered
to confirm basic facts about Snowden, then we are left with little choice but
to disregard the rest of the article as poorly researched.

~~~
gojomo
Snowden himself disagrees with you:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Snowden#Career](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Snowden#Career)

~~~
nicarus1984
It's not entirely clear from that entry whether he worked directly for the CIA
or through a subcontractor - which, I think, is a distinguishing point Nrsolis
was trying to make. Any other sources that indicate he worked directly for the
CIA?

~~~
adrianmalacoda
One of the news articles the Wikipedia article cites [1] refers to Snowden
explicitly as a "former CIA employee."

[1] [http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2013-06-09/news/chi-
nsa-p...](http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2013-06-09/news/chi-nsa-prism-
scandal-20130609_1_snowden-nsa-the-guardian)

However, he says he worked as a systems administrator, which I don't think is
a "CIA agent" \- I believe (although I'm not 100% certain) that "agent" refers
specifically to a spy.

~~~
Nrsolis
You're mostly correct.

The CIA doesn't have "agents", it has "officers". And they are mainly involved
with recruiting and running sources of information, mainly foreign.

------
rcruzeiro
The number of people saying Internet when they really wanna say Web is too
damn high!

BTW, merry christmas to you all!

